
Object storage and databases in tandem to create a reliable data storage system - tiwarinitish86
https://blog.minio.io/object-storage-in-practice-creating-a-reliable-data-store-9b424a22e8e#.1c46911ir
======
jerdfelt
I noticed this blog post is mostly marketing for their minio software, so I
went to check it out (I guess the marketing worked).

I wish there was some documentation available. I understand it's an object
store, it implements the S3 API and it's open source. It's hard to figure out
much more than that.

This is not the first open source object store (Openstack Swift, Ceph, etc) so
it's not clear what differentiates this from other options currently
available.

Ignoring the competition, what is the design of it? I'm assuming it can scale
out by adding more hosts, but the README doesn't mention how to do that. How
does it cope with bit rot? Is this designed for read-mostly data or can it
deal with a high percentage of writes effeciently?

